# NSFW/Vore/AB/DL  RP?



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Sep 16, 2019)

so im looking for an tp partner who wil rp a NSFW, Vore, Ab/DL or all 3 RP.

i want a nice long story and nice descriptive scenes

if interested DM me on Discord: Mysticstar Moonrise#6963


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Sep 16, 2019)

if my discord doesnt work the dm me here


----------



## tinysteven (Nov 30, 2019)

I know what vore is; please enlighten me on: ab/dl & NSFW; I'm probably interested.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Dec 1, 2019)

tinysteven said:


> I know what vore is; please enlighten me on: ab/dl & NSFW; I'm probably interested.



NSFW is things like Sex and the like, Not Safe For Work. Anything that shows privates is NSFW

Ab/Dl is babby stuff


----------



## tinysteven (Dec 1, 2019)

Thanks; I would love to role play with you


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 1, 2019)

Hit up @Pipistrele she's into this type of thing. She might be a bit in the closet about it though, just saying.


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Dec 1, 2019)

tinysteven said:


> Thanks; I would love to role play with you



Sweet just message me on discord


----------



## CaregiverShade (Dec 2, 2019)

I'd be interested in an abdl/nsfw roleplay (or both in the same X3) I'm theRANDOMmind#5855

I can't seem to add you


----------



## Mysticstar Moonrise (Dec 2, 2019)

CaregiverShade said:


> I'd be interested in an abdl/nsfw roleplay (or both in the same X3) I'm theRANDOMmind#5855
> 
> I can't seem to add you


sent


----------

